# LUA per C-Compiler in Java?



## zilti (4. Sep 2010)

Es gibt ja compiler, die C-Programme zu Bytecode kompilieren. Da ich an einem Multiplattform-Spiel arbeite, und ich nur die PC-Versionen davon in Java erstellen kann, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, LUA in Java-Programmen zu verwenden. D.h. ich würde per C-zu-Bytecode-compiler LUA kompilieren und das dann so in mein Java-Spiel integrieren. Weiss jemand zufälligerweise, ob das möglich ist, bevor ich da tagelang rumprobiere?
LuaJava scheint ja nicht ganz die gleiche Syntax zu haben.


----------



## Antoras (4. Sep 2010)

Hast du dir schon einmal LuaJ angeguckt?

Ansonsten bietet sich natürlich die Möglichkeit an Lua über JNI zu nutzen...

Oder du benutzt gleich eine Scriptsprache, die für Java entwickelt wurde wie bspw. Groovy, Jython oder JRuby (die Möglichkeit dürfte für dich aber wahrscheinlich weniger in Frage kommen).

Die Frage ist eher warum du nicht gleich dein komplettes Spiel in C schreibst wenn du Java nicht für jede Plattform nutzen kannst für die du dein Spiel entwickelst. Dann benötigst du zwar je eine Executable, das sollte durch die bedingte Compilierung, die dir C bietet, aber kein Problem sein.


----------



## Noctarius (4. Sep 2010)

Für Lua gibt / gab es auch Java Bindings bei denen die Lua-Bibliotheken per JNI angebunden werden.

Ansonsten hier unter Java schauen: lua-users wiki: Lua Implementations


----------

